# January Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## tweeds (Jul 17, 2007)

Date photo taken: 05/01/2010
Location of photo: North Head, Sydney Harbour
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Date photo taken: 26/12/09
Location of photo: Dolphin Heads Mackay
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Date photo taken: 28/12/09
Location of photo: Coorong near Tauwitcherie
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photo taken: 10/01/10
Location of photo: River X, Brisbane
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

SBD and Karnage on a New Year frollic, fortunately the fish rewarded us for the early start.










Date photo taken: 9 January 2010
Location of photo: Long Reef, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES

David


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Date photo taken: 10 January 2010
Location of photo: Long Reef, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): No (didn't have the correct resolution set on camera)
Agree to have image reproduced: YES










Report to follow

Marty


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Date photo taken: 2 January 2010
Location of photo: Pambula Lake Entrance, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Date photo taken:10-01-2010
Location of photo:VIC: Point Cook
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Date photo taken:10-01-2010
Location of photo:VIC: Point Cook
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photo taken:13-01-2010
Location of photo:QLD Wellington Point
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Date photo taken:13-01-2010
Location of photo:QLD Wellington Point
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Date photo taken: 16/1/09 
Location of photo: Flinders Pier, Flinders, Victoria!
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Camfishes Glenelg River Mully...


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Date photo taken: 16th Jan 2010
Location of photo: Flinders, Western Port Bay, Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Date photo taken: 22nd Dec 2009
Location of photo: lake Eppalock, Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Date photo taken: 15th Jan 2010
Location of photo: Point Richards, Port Phillip Bay, Vic
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## Saltiga5 (May 15, 2009)

Date photo taken: 15th Jan 2010
Location of photo: Geues Hole Yalata
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES

*Geues Hole Yalata, Far West Coast South*


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Mulwala Evening Fish


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

*Wood Shark!*

Date photo taken: 22nd Jan 2010
Location of photo: Snake Island
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Date photo taken:23/1/10
Location of photo: Redcliffe
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yep
Agree to have image reproduced:yes

My new bonnet emblem.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Date photo taken:17/1/10
Location of photo: Burrup Peninsula WA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced:yes

*Since i always miss the fishing comp*


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

What a ripper Queenie Swamp - no wonder you're smiling !


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Date photo taken: 24/1/10
Location of photo: Just south of Amity, Stradbroke Island
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Date photo taken:22/01/09
Location of photo:Long Reef
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

Awwww! I really liked fishsmith's Mulwala pic!


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Red! Well deserved!
Truly a "Post Card" quality photo that (if it were mine) I'd get enlarged and poster printed to hang on my wall.

Thanx to AKFF members for the votes! I'm happy with a minor placing... this has been a ripper month for me in the comps! Hope I can keep this luck running for the rest of the year :lol: 8)

Thanx to Leftieant and the AKFF Mods/Admin for running such a great comp and forum!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Congrats red, a very well deserved win, as i said in your trip report, if hobie don't pick up that photo then something's wrong with the world!

yay for my minor placing!always happy to come tied 3rd next to some of the excellent quality pics out there, & thanks mods (leftieant) for running the thing.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bugger! Beat'n by a bloody saily boat.

Nice photo Red  .


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

a bit late just joined  hey some great pictures, 
might have red to give me a few lessons about photography  
good win red


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

gummyshark said:


> might have red to give me a few lessons about photography


Take millions. Even a mug like me can get a good one occasionally. If you want some real tips though - have a chat to Keza - just about every one of his turns out nicely!

Red.


----------

